# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  "Волшебный кролик". Шансы на победу.

## Sanych

Ну что ж. Все уже прекрасно знают волшебного кролика. Повторять нет смысла. Поговорим только о шансах на победу. 21.11.09 в ближайшую субботу болеем за кролика. Мне вот интересно, как кто оценивает шансы на победу этой довольно спорной песни?????

----------


## Jemal

Сказать сложно, но думаю, что в тройку лучших войдет. Наверное это будет самое яркое выступление, долго обсуждаемое а инете. Кого-то оно пугает, а ктото поражен вокальными данными Юрия. Даже не знаю, наверное зависит от той возрастной аудитории, большая часть которой примет участие в голосовании.

----------


## Sanych

Да уж. Дело не простое. И песня не простая. Тут можно и в 10-ку не попасть, а можно и в лидерах быть.

----------


## HARON

Думаю, песня на любителя и высоко не поднимется! Хотя ---чем чёрт не шутит!)))

----------


## Sanych

Итак кролик 9-ое место.

----------


## Akasey

что-то он мне с белыми палатами для душевнобольных ассоциируется

----------


## Sanych

Мне не понравилось. Песня, ни песня. Ни рэп, как было заявлено. Подтанцовка вообще фуфло. Такой чувство, что их за 5 мин до выступления с улицы взяли. сказали что делать и на сцену пендаля дали. Уши у всех в разные стороны. Зачем было вообще готовиться и напрягаться. Вышли, сбацали кто што. И по домам.

----------


## Akasey

получилось как в футболе

----------


## Demention

*Sanych*, правильно, там не рэп. И официально было заявлено, что там смесь классики, рока и рэпа. 

Эх, хорошая была песенка)

----------

